# Back after 12 years…



## Audi_doody (Dec 23, 2021)

Hi everyone, I’ve often had sellers remorse after parting with my Mk1 V6 12 years ago…I’ve just ordered a 40tfsi sline which will hopefully be ready in March, nice to be back.

My old Mk1😢


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome back to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome back 😁


----------



## Audi_doody (Dec 23, 2021)

Thanks guys, great you’re still on here, did Steve (v6rul) ever finish that v6 turbo?


----------

